# Purchased Laying Queens



## JWPalmer

I am a first year bk but I have to ask, are you feeding? Hard to do splits in August with very little food coming in. Also, are the two hives full of bees? No foragers, no nectar, no new eggs. Just a thought.

I have two queens coming 9/8 and I plan on feeding the splits as much as they will take for the first month.


----------



## billabell

Yes been feeding and there are foragers as the splits got 2 frames of capped and open brood 2 frames of nectar/honey/pollen. Just nothing from the new queens as there are no eggs. I guess I will give them another week before I pinch them and combine.


----------



## Hickory Point Hollow

may not have been bred......?


----------



## Saltybee

How old was the brood in the laying hives, capped and open? May give an idea of how long they were caged before received. 
Started with stores, is that increasing, decreasing or holding even? 
I would think they would be spitting out drones if nothing else. 
Another frame of young brood might kick them over. More room for layers and prep for combine at least.


----------



## JRG13

Should be laying 1-3 days after being released is my experience with all queens I've received.


----------



## billabell

Hickory Point Hollow: Probably, but what really concerns me is that the breeders that I purchased from are supposed to make sure they are properly laying before sending them.

Salty Bee:Bringing in nectar have been for about a week the laying hives about 2/3 capped, and the rest open or eggs, open runs the gamut of age. No drones.
I think I will try a frame of young brood maybe that will remind them of why they are here.

JRG: Agree

Thanks for everyone chiming in I will post what happens after the rain stops.


----------

